# Happy Birthday nleshelman



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 28, 2009)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 11-28-2009:

-nleshelman (born in 1977, Age: 32)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Nov 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday Pastor Nathan


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Nov 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Piano Hero (Nov 28, 2009)

Happy, happy birthday!!


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Nov 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday and may God grant you many more!


----------



## A.J. (Nov 28, 2009)

Happy birthday Pastor!


----------



## PresbyDane (Nov 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 28, 2009)

Happy birthday, pastor!


----------



## KMK (Nov 28, 2009)

Praise God for Pastor Eshelman! May he have many more.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday brother Nate! May you have many more!

[Now I think I will go and put on a pair of my socks older than you, kid ]


----------



## Berean (Nov 28, 2009)

*Happy Birthday, Pastor!*


----------



## jawyman (Nov 28, 2009)

Happy birthday Nate. You are missed here in Grand Rapids.


----------



## Galatians220 (Nov 28, 2009)

jawyman said:


> Happy birthday Nate. You are missed here in Grand Rapids.


 
Pastor Nathan Eshelman is missed by the whole state of Michigan. And that's a fact, Jack! 

And now here's a song for you, Pastor:

[video=youtube;wFh-rX_Sfhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFh-rX_Sfhs[/video]

(He's preached to our little congregation and this is one of our doctrinal distinctions, thereafter to serenade him on his b'day with something like this...  *NOT!*)

Happy birthday, Pastor!

Margaret


----------



## Ivan (Nov 28, 2009)

Birthday Greetings!


----------



## Augusta (Nov 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Nov 28, 2009)

May the Lord bless you this birthday and year brother


----------



## Michael (Nov 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday Nathan!


----------



## newcreature (Nov 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------

